# Jobangebote



## Kranker (27 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
heiße Sven und bin demnächst von Siemens geprüfter SPS Programmierer. Habe mehrere jahre Erfahrung in der Sondermaschinenbau-Branche und bin mit meiner Firma nicht mehr so richtig zufrieden, da sie immer mehr anfängt mich auszubeuten. Bekomme meiner meinung nach zu wenig Geld, am Samstag arbeiten sehen sie als normal an und ich bekomm nichtmal nen dankeschön dafür. So könnte ich jetzt ewig weiter machen aber lange rede kurzer Sinn..
Ich suche eine vernünftige onlineplattform mit Stellenangeboten wie zum beispiel arbeitsamt.de

DAnke im Voraus
Sven


----------



## bike (27 Dezember 2009)

evita.de ist eine gute Adresse.
Von Siemens ein Stück Papier ist die eine Seite, doch programmieren können die andere. 
Vielleicht doch zunächst einmal noch Erfahung sammeln und dann im Aufschwung, der ja kommen wird, wechseln?

Denk mal drüber nach

bike


----------



## Jan (27 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Kranker,

ich habe irgendwann aufgegeben auf Onlineplattformen einen Job zu suchen. Hatte damit nie Erfolg. Ich bin dazu übergegangen, mir Firmen übers Internet zu suchen und mir dessen Beschreibung auf ihrer Homepage anzusehen. Die Firmen, die mich interessiert haben, haben dann eine Bewerbung bekommen. 
Ich kenne so jetzt keine Onlineplattformen, von denen ich persönlich sagen kann, dass sie gut sind.
Aber mit den Onlineangeboten vom Arbeitsamt, habe ich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Bei einer Stellenanzeige, die schon drei Jahre oder älter ist, frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie groß die Chance ist, dass die Stelle noch zu haben ist, oder die Firma noch existiert.
Ich kann mich dem Rat von bike aus Erfahrung nur anschließen.

Und noch eine kleine Bemerkung nebenbei:
Solltest du versuchen über dieses Forum einen neuen Arbeitgeber zu finden, frage ich mich, ob dein gewählter Mitgliedsname von Vorteil ist. 
PS: Ich bin keine Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Kranker (27 Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Danke für die Antworten aber ich möchte behaupten an erfahrung fehlt es mir nicht. Hab schon einiges mitgemacht und gesehn. Mir ist aber natürlich auch bewusst, dass man nie auslernt.
Nein hatte nicht vor über das forum nen job zu finden. Das habe ich sofort als aussichtslos angesehn, wollte lediglich eine jobbörse oder soetwas finden, denn ich habe die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht. Gibt nichts gescheites

LG
Sven


----------



## Paule (27 Dezember 2009)

Kranker schrieb:


> Nein hatte nicht vor über das forum nen job zu finden. Das habe ich sofort als aussichtslos angesehn,


Das würde ich so nicht sagen. 
Hier hat erst vor kurzem jemand Leute gesucht, kurze Zeit später hat einer geschrieben er möchte wechseln. Die zwei haben auf jeden Fall voneinander erfahren. Wie es ausging weiß ich nicht, den Beitrag find ich im Moment leider auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Dezember 2009)

Kranker schrieb:


> ...
> Nein hatte nicht vor über das forum nen job zu finden. Das habe ich sofort als aussichtslos angesehn,



Aussichtsslos? Wo findest Du denn online mehr Leute im Automatisierungs-
umfeld als hier im SPS-Forum?


----------



## Kranker (28 Dezember 2009)

Nagut dann hab ich wohl doch was falsch gemacht aber nun ist es zu spät und der nick is mir auch nur eingefallen weil ich im krankenhaus bin.
Jetzt können sich die Arbeitgeber mit den interessanten jobs ja melden ;-)


----------



## Matze001 (28 Dezember 2009)

Kranker schrieb:


> ... der nick is mir auch nur eingefallen weil ich im krankenhaus bin....



Dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und hoffe das du nichts allzu schlimmes hast.

Und natürlich viel Glück bei der Suche nach einem neuen Arbeitgeber.


MfG

Marcel


----------



## waldy (30 Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich wünsche dir auch gute Besserung.
gruß waldy


----------



## Luckyjack (1 Januar 2010)

Momentan schauts halt mau aus, entweder die Firmen entlassen oder haben gerde soviel zu tun um ihre Leute halten zu können.
Dann gibts noch Firmen die suchen zwar dringend nen Techniker oder Ing aber der soll net mehr wie 13-15€/h kosten.


----------



## Markus (1 Januar 2010)

@kranker
1. ignoriere das sinnlose gesabbel von waldy - wenn du öfters hier verkehrst wirst du da selber dahinterkommen.

2. schreib mal unter "suche/biete" einen klinen formlosen bewerbungstext rein, hier springen gnugleute rum diekollge suche. auch headhunte treiben sich hirim forum einie rum - ich werde ständig von denen aneschrieben ob sie hier werben dürfen..
schreib auf jeden fall dazu WO du den job suchst...

3. gute besserung


----------



## Jan (1 Januar 2010)

@ Markus

Zu 2.: So aus Neugierde; dürfen sie werben?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Januar 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> @ Markus
> 
> Zu 2.: So aus Neugierde; dürfen sie werben?


Siehst du oben Werbung von denen?


----------



## Jan (1 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Siehst du oben Werbung von denen?


 
Ach so war das gemeint. Ich hatte das auf das schreiben im Forum bezogen.


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> @ Markus
> 
> Zu 2.: So aus Neugierde; dürfen sie werben?



Es gibt ja auch noch die Rubrik "Werbung und Produktneuheiten", dort darf ja von jedem geworben werden, solange er angemeldet ist und die Werbung Sinn macht.


----------



## Jan (3 Januar 2010)

Danke, nun habe auch ich es verstanden.


----------



## nade (5 Januar 2010)

Jan, das war wohl lange Leitung kurzer Schluss.. 
Nun ja, also wie schon erwähnt, kranke seelen, oder besser der Namen mag hier den Zustand beschreiben, aber eben nicht wirklich guter "Bewerbungsnick" in einem Forum wo es eben wirklich nach "Freiwilligen" Suchenden nur so wimmelt.
Aber egal, wurde eh alles gesagt, dir dann noch eine gute Genesung.

P.S.: Mein zerstörerischer Nick ist glaub auch nicht gerade dazu gedacht einen potentiellen Arbeitgeber nicht Abzuschrecken. Egal, unkonventionell bleibt eben bei unkonventionellem Handwerksbetrieb in dem viele unkonventionelle Aufträge erledigt werden..
Halt eben immer Spezial und ebenso "erfinderische" Ausführungen.

Also viel Spaß und Erfolg im jungen Jahr.


----------



## clausi (6 Januar 2010)

Kranker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin demnächst von Siemens geprüfter SPS Programmierer.
> Sven


 
Was ist das?????

PS

Programmieren (Quellcode tippen) alleine reicht nicht aus
Kannst Du bitte (auch per PN) erwähnen welche Ausbildung du hast bzw was du kannst (Sprachen, verfahrentechnische Kenntnisse...)


Gruß
Claus


----------



## Matze001 (6 Januar 2010)

clausi schrieb:


> Was ist das?????



Ich glaub er meint dieses Blatt Papier "SPS-Techniker".


MfG

Marcel


----------



## bike (6 Januar 2010)

clausi schrieb:


> Was ist das?????
> 
> PS
> 
> ...




Das ist doch das was du immer in den Vordergrund stellst: Scheine.
So zumindest sieht es in deinen Beiträgen hier aus.


Nix für ungut

bike


----------



## clausi (6 Januar 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Das ist doch das was du immer in den Vordergrund stellst: Scheine.
> So zumindest sieht es in deinen Beiträgen hier aus.
> 
> 
> ...


 
No comment....

Claus


----------

